# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Article] Xocai The Healthy Chocolate

## Sweet success

A Billion people eat chocolate every day. Wouldnât It Be Fantastic To Reduce The Adverse Effects That This Has On The Body By Offering Them The HEALTHY VERSION?

2009 saw the South African launch of Xocai, a delicious new healthy chocolate. 

This is great news for those many South Africans who will enjoy eating it, and also for those who are looking for a marketing opportunity.

Most people indulge in the luxury of eating chocolate with a sense of guilt, seeing it as something loaded with calories, which makes you fat. The possibility that it could benefit their bodies is far from their minds.

However, most of the hundreds of studies which have been conducted on cacao, chocolate and its primary nutrients, demonstrate that cacao is a superior source of essential nutrients and antioxidants, easily absorbed by the body if it is properly processed. 

Dr Warren (MD, DPA, FAABFP, FABHPM), a practising geriatric physician, recommends Xocai products to his patients as a nutritional supplement. He does this because he knows that it is HIGHLY likely they will eat and enjoy Xocai, rather than other forms of nutrition and supplements. He is familiar with the research on cacao and chocolate, and knows that most commercial chocolate is alkalized, or âdutchedâ, a process which degrades its antioxidant content.

Jeanette Brookes, the founder of Xocai chocolate, has pursued alternative ways of processing chocolate, and has perfected a specially patented cold-pressing processing system which preserves cacaoâs precious antioxidant agents. 

She has also added Acai berries and blueberries to this chocolate. These are natural healthful products which possess powerful nutrients. Xocai is now regarded as the highest quality healthy chocolate available today. 

Xocai products are 100% natural and are considered âcleanâ, using no synthetic flavours, fillers, sugars or other harmful ingredients. The combination of cacao, Acai and blueberries, in a state close to their natural form, provides the body with high quality nutrients available for effective absorption. 

Not to mention that South Africans who have tasted Xocai testify that it is delicious! The benefits of eating Xocai chocolate are tremendous and irresistible.

Todayâs business climate is a challenging one: the buying public have less money to spend and are having to become more discriminating about how they spend it. 
Most people love chocolate, and recent statistics show that chocolate sales have increased by 80% over the last few months. This may indicate that in hard times people are more in need of the lift that chocolate gives. Studies show that more than one billion people eat chocolate every day, and that for most women it is their favourite comfort food. The powerful array of benefits offered by Xocai is bound to increase its appeal and give relief to those who eat it with a guilty conscience. 

For those looking for a new business opportunity, this offers a perfect combination: a product for which there will always be a demand, but which now offers added benefits to discriminating buyers, who can have the chocolate delivered to the door. 

In order to make a living, one needs a good product, backed by robust scientific research. The timing is right for this brilliant new product and enterprising marketers should jump at the opportunity.

www.healthychocolatebuzz.co.za

----------


## Peter Princeton

the concept seems brilliant.  it was one of a few good opportunities i identified here in sa...

the only tough part for me was the monthly price tag....

it limits the potential market....

but if you move in the right circles, it can be a killer.

just my 0.02c

peter

----------


## Sweet success

To fully understand the pricetag on a box of Healthy Chocolates you need to compare apples to apples.

Cacao in its raw state contains more than 300 different chemical compounds that we need every day. In order to be fully supplemented we need to take a number of different tablets per day. Add the price of the different types of tablets and you will get very close if not more expensive than the price of three chocolates per day.

If you try and eat the amount of food you need in order to get the same anti-oxidant value of Xocai - you probably won't be able to afford the food, nor will you be able to consume such a large amount of food. The anti-oxidant value of one of the Xocai Nuggets is the equivalent of a 300gr pack of spinach. I can not eat three packs of spinach, but I can very easily eat three Nuggets per day, every day.

People simply don't take the right kind of chocolate seriously enough. There is an education process needed.  Xocai is not chocolate candy with adverse effects when consumed regularly - it is a Dark Belgian Chocolate nutritional supplement that can be enjoyed daily with extraordinary health benefits.

----------

